# Lenker / Vorbau Freigängigkeit ?! Gefahr für Carbon



## decolocsta (30. Oktober 2018)

Leute,
Problem!

Bei mir würde der Shifter und die Bremshebel gegen mein Oberrohr knallen im Falle eines Crashes. Bei einem Carbonrahmen garnicht cool.
Die Bremshebel könnte ich weiter nach oben drehen, fühlt sich zwar doof an, aber den Shifter kann ich nicht aus dem Weg zaubern.

Wenn man sich CC/Marathonräder anschaut scheint das nicht nur mich zu betreffen. Negativ-vorbauten,
Spacerless usw. Das kann meiner Meinung nach bei den meisten Rädern in dieser Klasse garnicht ausgehen.
Was macht ihr da? Damit leben? Gibt es Lösungen?
Denke halt beim ersten Crash kann ich den Rahmen im Gelben Sack entsorgen.

Danke euch schon einmal für euren Input.


----------



## aufgehts (30. Oktober 2018)

positiver vorbau
lenker mit rise
fällt mir zunächst ein.
bild wäre hilfreich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (30. Oktober 2018)

Bitteschön, aber,
das Bild bringt insofern nichts, weil ich das Thema jetzt erstmal allgemein halten wollte, weil mir das schon auffällt das es
im CC Bereich anscheinend "normal" ist das es da zum großen Teil garnicht ausgehen kann, zumindest was ich nach Fotos beurteilen kann.
Und da wollte ich wissen wie ihr das ganze Bewertet bzw löst.

Zu meinem Rad, Vorbau ist bereits positiv und Lenker hat schon ordentlich Upsweep, dazu sogar Spacer 
Also nicht das Racigste Setup, wenn man sich jetzt vorstellt, da noch die Spacer weg und den Vorbau Negativ...


----------



## aufgehts (30. Oktober 2018)

[QUOTE="

Zu meinem Rad, Vorbau ist bereits positiv und Lenker hat schon ordentlich Upsweep, dazu sogar Spacer 
Also nicht das Racigste Setup, wenn man sich jetzt vorstellt, da noch die Spacer weg und den Vorbau Negativ...[/QUOTE]

also aktuell kein kontakt mit dem rahmen...
sollen wir jetzt ungelegte eier ausbrüten


----------



## decolocsta (30. Oktober 2018)

Doch natürlich Kontakt, sonst hätte ich den Thread ja nicht aufgemacht.


----------



## Fortis76 (30. Oktober 2018)

Acros BlockLock Steuersatz. Und schon ist das Problem gelöst.


----------



## decolocsta (30. Oktober 2018)

Den hab ich mir schon angeschaut, aber bei diesen ganzen neueren Steuersatz Standards blicke ich nicht so richtig durch.

Der Acros hat ja Zero Stack 44mm
Bei mir scheint ein Integrated 42mm verbaut zu sein, kompatibel ist das ganze dann eher nicht ? Oder doch ?


----------



## Deleted 23985 (30. Oktober 2018)

oder Skean Legend


----------



## Deleted 23985 (30. Oktober 2018)

oder umtauschen


----------



## ccpirat (30. Oktober 2018)

Esi Tape drum und gut ist.


----------



## decolocsta (30. Oktober 2018)

Einen Kratzer vermeidet man so, aber ob das tape auch die Energie aufnimmt die das Carbon schädigen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## write-only (30. Oktober 2018)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Acros BlockLock Steuersatz. Und schon ist das Problem gelöst.


Könnte man meinen, aber ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen dass der nichts bringt wenn es einen mal richtig schmeißt. Die Schelle die den lenker blockieren soll wird nur mit 4,5nm angezogen, das dämpft vielleicht die Drehung etwas aber soo fest ist das nicht. Mir hats trotzdem den Lenker rumgedreht, zum Glück sind bei mir die Hebel knapp über dem Oberrohr also ist nix passiert ausser das ich erst mal die verdrehte Schelle lösen musste um wieder gescheit lenken zu können.


----------



## Fortis76 (30. Oktober 2018)

Also ich ich hatte schon drei heftigere Abflüge, einer mit Knochenbruch, da ist der Lenker heftig eingeschlagen und da hat der der BL funktioniert.


----------



## decolocsta (30. Oktober 2018)

Hab grad eine andere Idee, eine Idee die ich irgendwie scheisse finde 
Meinen Nagelneuen XX1 Trigger gegen Gripshift tauschen, Bremshebel etwas weiter außen montieren und etwas hochdrehen und alles ist Safe?!?

BL würde ich sehr gerne nehmen, aber Weiß nicht ob das ganze bei mir funktioniert, zwecks Kompatibilität.
Ansonsten wäre das meine erste Wahl.


----------



## feedyourhead (31. Oktober 2018)

Ein Blocklock scheidet aus, da nur für ZS44 verfügbar, der Scale Rahmen hat doch IS42.
Bleiben die hässlichen Lösungen am Oberrohr, oder eben das Cockpit entsprechend umbauen, dass es ergonomisch nicht mehr optimal ist.


----------



## decolocsta (31. Oktober 2018)

Hab mir jetzt Gripshift bestellt.
Damit bekomme ich hoffentlich das größte Problem aus dem Weg, schade das ich meinen nagelneuen Xx1 shifter wieder abbauen darf, aber so ist das jetzt nunmal.

Bremsen werde ich leicht in Richtung unergonomisch drehen und vllt die Hebel etwas näher zum Lenker.
Vllt finde ich so einen Kompromiss aus ok anfühlen und sicher für das oberrohr.

Falls nicht, breche ich weinend zusammen


----------



## bobbycar (31. Oktober 2018)

Das Problem hab ich am Radon auch.
Hab am Oberrohr ein Stück Slapper Tape angebracht, das muss erstmal taugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (31. Oktober 2018)

Kauf Dir doch die XTR Bremse, wie schon angedroht.
Dann ist es wenigstens ein fairer Kampf (Carbonhebel gegen Carbonoberrohr)...

Evtl. ist die Lage/Ergonometrie des XTR Hebels auch ein wenig anders und es passt dann besser?


----------



## decolocsta (31. Oktober 2018)

Könnte ja einfach Hebel nachrüsten, sonst sehe ich von der ergonomie keinen großen Unterschied. Aber will ja den Kampf garnicht aufkommen lassen


----------



## spider1750 (31. Oktober 2018)

Passiert da so schnell was, dass dann gleich der Rahmen für die Tonne ist? kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. OK, der Lack wird beschädigt und ist dann optisch nicht so schön, aber ich glaube nicht dass dann der Rahmen defekt ist. Dann dürfte es ja Carbonräder nur für die Straße geben und nicht als MTB. Da kann es doch immer wieder passieren, dass man hinfällt oder das bei hoher Geschwindigkeit Steine gegen den Rahmen knallen. Und wenn ich mir das Video anschaue, dann hält Carbon sehr viel aus:





Hat man nicht auch früher die Hebel nicht zu fest angezogen, dass im Falle eines Sturzes sich eher die Hebel verdrehen, anstatt gegen den Rahmen heftig zu knallen? Ich denke so Skean Legend müßte doch reichen?


----------



## feedyourhead (31. Oktober 2018)

spider1750 schrieb:


> Passiert da so schnell was, dass dann gleich der Rahmen für die Tonne ist? kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. OK, der Lack wird beschädigt und ist dann optisch nicht so schön, aber ich glaube nicht dass dann der Rahmen defekt ist. Dann dürfte es ja Carbonräder nur für die Straße geben und nicht als MTB. Da kann es doch immer wieder passieren, dass man hinfällt oder das bei hoher Geschwindigkeit Steine gegen den Rahmen knallen. Und wenn ich mir das Video anschaue, dann hält Carbon sehr viel aus:


Kommt darauf an.



spider1750 schrieb:


> Hat man nicht auch früher die Hebel nicht zu fest angezogen, dass im Falle eines Sturzes sich eher die Hebel verdrehen, anstatt gegen den Rahmen heftig zu knallen? Ich denke so Skean Legend müßte doch reichen?


Ja, das macht man auch immer noch so. Und klar reicht so ein Skean Legend. Sieht halt scheiße aus.
Nicht jeder will sich sowas ans Oberrohr seines mehrere tausend Euro teueren Carbonbikes pappen oder ein Tape drumwickeln, nur weils der Hersteller versäumt hat eine Lösung zu bieten.


----------



## spider1750 (31. Oktober 2018)

Ja, das stimmt. Besonders schön ist es nicht. Fängt ja schon mit den Folien an um das Unterrohr oder Kettenstreben zu bekleben. Es geht einfach die Optik verloren. Klar wäre es schöner wenn der Hersteller hier mitgedacht hätte. Oder man muß das Rad als Gebrauchsgegenstand sehen und Macken akzeptieren. Wobei es bei so teuren Carbonrädern einen schon schwer fällt ;-)


----------



## feedyourhead (31. Oktober 2018)

spider1750 schrieb:


> Fängt ja schon mit den Folien an um das Unterrohr oder Kettenstreben zu bekleben. Es geht einfach die Optik verloren.


Wobei ich das wiederum sehr praktikabel und eigentlich garnicht störend finde da hier meistens eine dünne 3M Folie völlig ausreicht:


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Oktober 2018)

Ein schwarzer Skean faellt an einem schwarzen Rahmen kaum auf.
Und bevor ich in Richtung "Egonomie Minus" gehe....Sorry ne. ERST Funktion, dann Optik. Was bringt es mir, wenn es waaaahnsins toll aussieht, ich aber scheisse drauf sitze?!?!


----------



## feedyourhead (31. Oktober 2018)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ein schwarzer Skean faellt an einem schwarzen Rahmen kaum auf.


Das mag ja sein, und wenn man nur Nachts fährt fällt er noch weniger auf.
Ich sehe hier jedoch ein Foto mit Skean auf dem der die halbe Beschriftung verdeckt, und wenn ich mir das Scale von @decolocsta oder auch mein Epic anschaue würde auch hier bei beiden Bikes ein Zierstreifen sehr unschön überdeckt.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Und bevor ich in Richtung "Egonomie Minus" gehe....Sorry ne. ERST Funktion, dann Optik. Was bringt es mir, wenn es waaaahnsins toll aussieht, ich aber scheisse drauf sitze?!?!


Da hast natürlich wiederum Recht. Ogonometrienachteile wegen der Optik würde ich auch nicht eingehen.


----------



## decolocsta (31. Oktober 2018)

Ergonomische Nachteile Bzw Kompromisse werde ich nur zu einem gewissen Teil eingehen.
Also das ist wie ihr schreibt keine Option die ergonomie zu zerstören.
Aber bremsen ein wenig hoch, Hebel ein bischen näher zum Lenker ohne das es dann am Ende gravierende Auswirkungen auf das Gefühl hat bin ich bereit einzugehen. Das Gefühl auf dem Rad muss stimmen, werde testen was im Rahmen machbar ist.


----------



## bobbycar (31. Oktober 2018)

Lupine dran, Problem begrenzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (31. Oktober 2018)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Lupine dran, Problem begrenzt


Das macht meinen Vorschlag aber völlig unbrauchbar 


feedyourhead schrieb:


> wenn man nur Nachts fährt fällt er noch weniger auf.


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Oktober 2018)

Genau das meine ich. Bevor ich den Lenker hoeher montiere, oder die Bremshebel "schlechter" einstelle... 
Wenn mein Setup halt einschlagen wuerde, muss ich was machen. 
Das ALLE Rohrschuetzer schlechter aussehen, als keine ist wohl klar 
Blocklock ist sehr geil, aber der geht halt nicht immer. 
Der Specci Unterrohrschutz ist auch streitbar. 
Daher finde ich den Skean noch am ertraeglichsten.
Und lieber ein Skean auf der Schrift, als ein Loch in der Schrift


----------



## spider1750 (31. Oktober 2018)

Ach man muß dass so sehen, jeder Lackabplatzer spart schon wieder Gewicht am Rahmen 
nee mich würde das auch stören. Man paßt so auf und beim hochheben auf einmal dreht sich der Lenker und mit Glück hat man es gerade noch geschafft den Lenker zu halten bevor der Bremsgriff gegen die schöne Spark Schriftzug schlägt. Klar, irgendwann tun Kratzer und Lackplatzer nicht mehr so weh, aber die ersten schon sehr. 
Ich finde aber den Skean trotzdem nicht schlecht. Kann man ja nur dran machen, falls man wilder fährt.


----------



## decolocsta (31. Oktober 2018)

Heute gefahren,
Grip shi(f)t ist ja schon bestellt.
Dacht ich ok, fahr ich halt Vorsicht das ein Sturz ausgeschlossen ist.
Knallt mir heut nicht ernsthaft beim stehen neben dem Fahrrad bei einer kurzen Pause der shifter gegen das Oberrohr weil sich der Lenker eingedreht hat 

Es ist manchmal so irre.

Naja, war mir eine Lehre , solang wie das Teil nicht da ist, steht das Scale in der Ecke und ich fahre mein Spark, auch wenn ich derzeit lieber hardtail fahre.

Werde berichten wie es weitergeht.


----------



## spider1750 (31. Oktober 2018)

das Komische dabei ist, dass so was eigentlich immer passiert, wo es eigentlich nicht passieren dürfte oder man extra aufpaßt. Beim Fahren komischerweise nicht. Es ist echt beim Hinstellen des Rades oder hochheben oder putzen....
Am besten die Aheadkappe richtig fest anziehen. Dann bewegt sich der Lenker nicht von alleine


----------



## feedyourhead (31. Oktober 2018)

spider1750 schrieb:


> Ich finde aber den Skean trotzdem nicht schlecht. Kann man ja nur dran machen, falls man wilder fährt.





spider1750 schrieb:


> das Komische dabei ist, dass so was eigentlich immer passiert, wo es eigentlich nicht passieren dürfte oder man extra aufpaßt. Beim Fahren komischerweise nicht. Es ist echt beim Hinstellen des Rades oder hochheben oder putzen....


----------



## Deleted 347960 (2. November 2018)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Leute,
> Problem!
> 
> Bei mir würde der Shifter und die Bremshebel gegen mein Oberrohr knallen im Falle eines Crashes. Bei einem Carbonrahmen garnicht cool.
> ...


Wenn Du dich dermaßen hinlegst, dass Dir Dein Shifter ein Loch in den Rahmen haut, hast Du andere Probleme als einen Riss im Rahmen. Bei meinem Hardtail, auch CFK, kann auch der Shifter am Rahmen anschlagen beim drehen des Lenkers. Ich habe, als es neu war, zwei Folien Pads aufgeklebt um Kratzer zu verhindern, diese aber nie gebraucht, weil ich einfach aufpasse. Der kritischste Moment ist, wenn man das Rad ins Auto schmeißt. Den kann man weniger kritisch gestalten, indem man das Rad ins Auto legt, statt es zu schmeißen und dann legt man während der Fahrt ein Textil oder einen Schaumstoff aus der Waschmaschinenverpackung dazwischen. In fünf Jahren habe ich die Aufkleber einmal gewechselt. Weil sie vergilbt waren, was auf dem Teils weißen Rahmen verheerend aussah.


----------



## decolocsta (2. November 2018)

Geht doch nicht um Loch, sondern einfach darum das ich es persönlich für ungesund halte wenn da eine punktuelle Belastung auf einer Stelle Auftritt die dafür nicht ausgelegt ist.
Muss ja nichtmal optisch viel außer einer Macke zu sehen sein.
Imo bringt so ein bischen Aufkleber rein garnix.

Und es reicht schon ein leichter Crash das der Lenker Umschlägt.


----------



## decolocsta (2. November 2018)

So leute,
Hat alles bestens geklappt.
Mit Grip Shift und den Bremshebeln leicht in Kompromiss Stellung gedreht und die hebelstellung leicht näher zum Lenker hat es geklappt.
Lenker kann umschlagen, nix passiert.
Bestens !

Ist mein erstes Mal mit Grip Shift.
Fühlt sich garnicht mal so blöd an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ccpirat (2. November 2018)

Da sehen die Shimano Bremshebel aber sehr kurz aus, das wäre mir nichts, aber wenn es dir passt...


----------



## decolocsta (2. November 2018)

Die sind aber original so


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (3. November 2018)

Bis auf Kratzer sollte doch nicht so viel passieren - zumindest, wenn die Hebel nicht angeknallt sind. Die Hebel sollten nur so fest gezogen sein, dass man Sie noch drehen kann, aber sie sich nicht von selbst verstellen. Beim Einschlag drehen sie sich dann eigentlich weg (Kratzerproblem bleibt natürlich).

Ansonsten kauf Dir ein Canyon: Die haben das Problem durch einen im Rahmen integrierten Anschlag gelöst. Sind halt innovativer als die Jungs bei Scott!


----------

